# Kings 2008-2009 schedule



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Starting on the road for the 5 consecutive season, and no nationally televised games:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Four road games before a home game to start the season doesn't seem fair.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

January is a rough month also. 2 East coast trips that have them playing 4 games in 5 nights on both.

And they have a game scheduled for 6:00PM on Super Bowl Sunday. Dumb.


----------

